# very nice lot of alpha ceramic processors



## stevem4323 (May 4, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-x-ALPHA-MILITARY-SPEC-CERAMIC-CPU-GOLD-PRECIOUS-METAL-RECOVERY-DEC-SAMSUNG-/320897985195?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item4ab702aaab
just seen these on ebay and only a mile up the road from me


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 4, 2012)

There isn't enough gold in the CPU's to cover the cost of the auction. I have to assume you are posting these for people that are collectors? If so, the 21264A is worth less than the 21264B or 21264C. If you are selling them to collectors, you will get more money if you split them into lots of 1 or 2 chips, you not only will get more for them, but collectors would be more interested in buying them.

Scott


----------



## vegaswinner (May 4, 2012)

SBrown said:


> There isn't enough gold in the CPU's to cover the cost of the auction. I have to assume you are posting these for people that are collectors? If so, the 21264A is worth less than the 21264B or 21264C. If you are selling them to collectors, you will get more money if you split them into lots of 1 or 2 chips, you not only will get more for them, but collectors would be more interested in buying them.
> 
> Scott



Thanks for the heads up! Checked the batch and I have 5 of the 21264B's. If anyones interested PM me with offers, they will be listed on ebay sometime this weekend


----------



## glorycloud (May 4, 2012)

The first few lots of Alpha cpus he listed he was claiming that they
all had a gram of gold in each one. :lol: 

I see the seller no longer makes that claim on the new auctions.
I wonder who informed him of that minor overstatement?
Any forum member want to confess? :lol:


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 4, 2012)

I don't know if I ever emailed this particular person, but I have messaged a few on eBay, letting them know their figures are all screwy.

The last guy I messaged about his auction was the one selling the dental scrap and claiming all kinds of things about it, yet stated he wasn't sure, etc.

If I know better I usually say something. I have always believed it's better to stand up and say something. If you are not standing up for something it usually means your falling for something.

Scott


----------



## vegaswinner (May 5, 2012)

considering these are the ONLY lots of alpha cpu's I have listed I would be interested to see the listing where I claim they contain a gram of gold??? :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (May 5, 2012)

Come on now Vegas,you knew what he meant.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PENTIUM-PRO-CPU-x-10-SCRAP-GOLD-RECOVERY-CERAMIC-PROCESSOR-PRECIOUS-METALS-/320896729356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ab6ef810c


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 5, 2012)

vegaswinner said:


> considering these are the ONLY lots of alpha cpu's I have listed I would be interested to see the listing where I claim they contain a gram of gold??? :roll:





glorycloud said:


> The first few lots of Alpha cpus he listed he was claiming that they
> all had a gram of gold in each one. :lol:



Glorycloud was talking about the first few auctions, which could also mean that they are ended, which would also make it difficult to find any information on your previous auctions, if you were the one who posted them. He wasn't talking about your current auctions.

Not sure the clarification even matters. This is going to be the hardest sell for you, on this forum. The reason being is that most of the people who process electronics, obtain them at prices they can process, and still make money on them. If you are posting in this forum to sell the CPU's as scrap, you would have to be selling them for a lot less than what you are asking. I'm not saying that you shouldn't get the very most you can for anything you sell, that's just plain business. But posting them here to sell as scrap might not sit well with some people. They would feel, and maybe rightfully so, that you are trying to rip people off. You see, converted from British Pounds, to American Dollars would make them just over $242.

For example, if I were to purchase these, and use my very best process of recovery and refining I MIGHT be able to recover .4g each. Multiply that by 10 and you have 4g. If I sold what I was able to extract from these CPU's, and I sold at the highest gold has been this week which is $53.05, I may make 212.20. Now, if I took the amount I could make, $212.20 then subtract the cost of the CPU's, $242, I would be negative -$29.80. That's before I figure in the cost of electricity, chemicals, time/effort/energy/time, etc etc etc...

All this was quick and dirty figuring, there is also the 23.95 pounds you are charging for shipping, which equates to $38.73 American, I didn't calculate that in the prior figure, if I were to then I would be in the hole -$68.53.

If you don't already understand the point, I hope this makes it crystal clear. Your CPU's are worth far more if you sell them in groups of 1 or 2 to collectors. But they are not worth anywhere close to what you are asking, for scrap.

While these are similar in size to a Pentium Pro, there is a good portion of a Pentium pro that has double the pins of any other CPU. The Pentium Pro is a unique design, never seen before nor sense. You really cannot compare the Alpha CPU's to a Pentium Pro.

ALSO, these were not made to military spec, to say so is not misleading but an outright lie. There are 6 different grades of mil-spec, not only did you outright lie about these being mil-spec, but you didn't even have the decency to back up your lie with information on what mil-spec they actually are. I would wager you pulled these off Compaq server boards, at the time, Compaq used more of these CPU's than any other computer manufacturer.

You can understand I'm sure, why this post would rub some people the wrong way. To many of us, this looks like just another eBayer trying to make something sound super amazing when it's not anywhere close. Oh yeah, by the way, these are not the Grand Daddies of gold recovery. lb per lb the double gold cap Pentiums will bear more than these CPU's, and you can buy them around $100 USD per lb, all day long and if you are a smart and savvy shopper, you can get them for 10-20 USD per lb, and if you are willing to put in the time and labor, you can get as many of the old Pentiums as you want, for free.

Edited

Scott


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 5, 2012)

mic said:


> Come on now Vegas,you knew what he meant.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PENTIUM-PRO-CPU-x-10-SCRAP-GOLD-RECOVERY-CERAMIC-PROCESSOR-PRECIOUS-METALS-/320896729356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ab6ef810c



Very well done! I think it's obvious, to me at least, that this person will do anything to sell their items.

I hope nobody puts too much stock in the document link that was posted in this auction, it's utterly wrong and very misleading. I would implore anyone buying scrap, not to use that particular document in figuring any of their yields. The only way you are going to know for sure what your yields are going to be, is to put the material through your own process. Also, as your process improves, so will your yields. But I can guarantee that nobody will ever be able to recover a gram of gold out of any Pentium Pro CPU.

I'm not going to even bother with a disclaimer that I might be wrong. I think it's obvious what is being done here.

EDITED

I was just looking at the Pentium Pros and the Alphas again. Why, if the Alpha's are the "daddies", how can the Pentium Pro's also be the "daddies". If you are comparing them, and making the point that they are about the same size but that the Alpha's have a gold cap and lid, insinuating that they are double gold caps and the Pentium Pro is not, why are you asking 50 Pounds more for the Pentium Pros? You make it seem that the Alpha's, mil-spec, double gold cap, are worth more, yet you are selling them for less. This leads me to believe you more or less know the real value of each.

Sorry to everyone else, I just hate people that use dirty sales tactics instead of just simply being honest and marketing to the right customers, in this case, people who collect CPU's.


Scott


----------



## joem (May 6, 2012)

stevem4323 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-x-ALPHA-MILITARY-SPEC-CERAMIC-CPU-GOLD-PRECIOUS-METAL-RECOVERY-DEC-SAMSUNG-/320897985195?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item4ab702aaab
> just seen these on ebay and only a mile up the road from me



Talk to this person.
This is how I found a board seller here in the city.
It worked out well for me and they were glad not to have to pack and ship.


----------



## Palladium (May 6, 2012)

I have a gentleman on ebay that buys all my collectable chips. He's from Australia and a collector as well as an authority on all kinds of chips. If anyone has any for sale you might try contacting him. He's like the walking Kelly Blue book of chips.

http://myworld.ebay.com/stub_63


----------

